# Early Elk hunt on Plateau Fish Lake



## oldreddawg (Feb 15, 2009)

I won a elk tag at the expo for plateau fish lake thousand lake and have never been there. does any one have a suggestion on where to start. the dates are 9/12 -9/20 will they be in the rut at this time or would this be pre rut ? Iam sure that some of you have been trying to draw this unit for year and if there is no responds I understand. Thanks Red


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks like you are a lucky dawg! I think the Fish Lake is one of the up and coming LE units in the state. It has the third biggest elk herd on it. The rut will likely get full blown shortly after your hunt ends, but you shouldn't have much trouble locating good bulls on this unit anytime in September. Congrats on a great tag!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

oldreddawg said:


> I won a elk tag at the expo for plateau fish lake thousand lake and have never been there. does any one have a suggestion on where to start. the dates are 9/12 -9/20 will they be in the rut at this time or would this be pre rut ? Iam sure that some of you have been trying to draw this unit for year and if there is no responds I understand. Thanks Red


I know a person who is intimate with this unit. I will ask him these questions and see if he has any help for you. He spends a ton of time down there through the summer and through the fall.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

You lucky Dawg

I drew the tag last year and have never had so much fun with family and friends and just getting out.

I hunted every day of my hunt past up 16 different 6 point bulls.

I seen one that I figued would of went 370 or better just couldn't get on him seen he 3 times.

I got real greedy waited 11 years to get the tag so I was hoping to get the big one.

Even know I didn't get the one I was after I would do it all over again.
The 16 bulls I past on were with in 100 yards of my there were lots of other bulls that I seen at a ways away.

I finely shot one the last day at about 2:00 pm it was a 6x6 not real big but its still a nice bull to me the biggest I've ever shot with a gun any how it was my own fault because I got greedy.

One of the evenings it was dark and on my ATV I had a Mountain walk right in front of my ATV about 10 yards could of cared less the next dat I found has kill a 2x4 that was 24" wide.

Well I probably went on to long but man it was fun hope your hunt is full of memories.

Here's pictures one of them was the lion kill picture.

I'll send you a PM give me a call.

Just a note: I had to other friends with tags last year early rifle like mine and one shot a 360 6x6 bull on the 1st day at about 8:00 in the morning he's always lucky the other one she shot her the 3rd day which was about a 310 6x6 bull.

Let me know if you want someone to go scouting with you I will get some pictures.

http://www.moosehollowoutdoors.com


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I still do not understand why people put in for a unit that they have NEVER been to....and then HOLY CRAP...what do I do now.....

That being said....I will help where I can. PM me and I will give you some good starting places to look.


----------



## Derek4747 (Jun 23, 2008)

I think an expo tag is different than the regular draw. I put in on 30 expo tags and have been on maybe half the units. Such long drawing odds and just making a contribution. When the bonus points are on the line though it's always the one area I know best that I apply for


----------

